# Black Spots on Betta..?



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey soo I'm sorta new here and I guess I wont learn without starting a new thread. So I've had my Betta for about 6 or 7 months now, and when I got him he had small black spots on him that I thought were just his markings. But now, I noticed that they're starting to appear all over him. I'll try to post some picture of it. Any thoughts on what it could be? My betta is also a silver-blue color, so its really noticeable.

Edit: Suzu is in a 2.5 gallon tank, but thats going to change as soon as I move out in 2 months. His tank is usually at room temperature, and has no filter or heater. He's fed once a day with 2-3 pellets. I usually change his tank water every 2 weeks, if i miss 2 weeks i do full water changes. I usually put salt with water conditioner in the water before putting in Suzu.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum....

It could be normal pigment or it could be ammonia related and looking at his overall look...it may be ammonia/water quality related....

In a 2.5gal unfiltered tank-without live active growing plants with one adult Betta...it needs twice weekly water changes...1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality and health...

Right now I would start with 25% water changes for 2 days-then 50% for 2 days-then 100%...then get on a regular twice weekly schedule....

You want to start with low volume changes to start so not to cause any sudden chemistry changes that can stress the fish

Aquarium salt is not needed long term, however, in this case it may have been what has saved the fish......long term salt can cause resistant issues and when it is needed for treatment it may not be effective...it can also cause kidney damage.......

I would also recommend that you get a thermometer to monitor the water temp to maintain a somewhat stable temp in the 76-80F range and to monitor the water for water changes and try to keep the water temp within a couple of degrees between the new and old water to prevent temp related problems...

You may or may not need a heater...but it is a good idea to have one on hand if needed.....

He is a lovely fella by the way.....


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

ok! thanks! I think some of it is pigment since he's had it since I've had him. And he's usually pretty happy and spunky. He's almost always flared and playing with the mirror he has. 

Would the water changes fix the amonia problem? Or should I just go and get his water tested?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Provided that you don't have ammonia in the source water...yes, water changes will take care of the ammonia, however, you also have other things that build up in the water that are harmful to the fish...DOC's dissolved organic compounds....water quality is really important for overall health and longevity....


----------

